# lasagne / lasagnes - toujours au pluriel ?



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour encore!

Ça va?

Je croyais que _les lasagnes _est toujours au pluriel, mais au forum une Canadienne a dit qu'elle a lu l'étiquette d'une boîte qui s'est dite: _Lasagne à la viande_.

Alors, est-ce que le mot _lasagne_ apparaît quelquefois au singulier?

Merci bien!

Mnémosyne


----------



## Nicodi2

Salut Mnémosyne, ça va et toi

J'utiliserais davantage _lasagnes_ au pluriel.
Si tu tapes lasagne(s) su google, tu verras que le pluriel donne plus de résultats. Le singulier ne me semble cependant pas faux...

Salutations


----------



## Chimel

Mais ce pluriel n'apparaît pas clairement aux yeux d'un francophone: à première vue, on dirait un féminin singlulier, comme _campagne_.

Dès lors, je crois qu'il y a une évolution qui consiste à le traiter comme tel (même si, comme le dit Nicodi, le pluriel reste courant et même sans doute un peu plus courant): "J'ai fait de la lasagne", "J'aime la lasagne", "Rapporte une lasagne du magasin"... sont très fréquents à mon sens.

Par exemple, pas mal d'écoles et d'associations viennent sonner aux portes pour vendre des lasagnes et remplir ainsi leurs caisses. Dans ce cas, on désigne bien l'objet "boîte en alu à mettre au four", et non les pâtes au pluriel, et donc on entend: "Vous voulez acheter des lasagnes?" "Oui, j'en prendrai *une* (deux, trois)..."


----------



## piet

Il s'agit d'emballages "européens" où il est logique et commercialement avisé d'indiquer le nom du produit dans sa langue d'origine, ce qui le met en valeur. Je suis sûr que vous préférez déguster des "mezze" plutôt qu'un "mélange de hors d'œuves grecs"


----------



## Piero.G

[...] 
Lasagne quelquefois, mais rarement, on l'appelle en Italie avec le singulier "lasagna" dans un langage informal, voir familier.

A' un ami: <<J'ai mangé une "lasagna"!>> Pour dire: J'ai mangé un plat des lasagne.


----------



## Chimel

Je ne conteste pas que _lasagne_ soit un pluriel en italien, je constate autour de moi une évolution à le traiter comme un féminin singulier.

La question posée étant:


> Alors, est-ce que le mot _lasagne_ apparaît quelquefois au singulier?


je réponds "oui", d'après mon expérience personnelle, en tout cas.

On est bien sûr libre de le déplorer...


----------



## pointvirgule

Chimel said:


> On est bien sûr libre de le déplorer...


Loin de le déplorer, je confirme que dans l'usage canadien/québécois, _une _lasagne est _un _plat (qui se prépare avec des lasagnes, les pâtes). _J'ai fait une lasagne. On mange de la lasagne ce soir._


----------



## CapnPrep

On peut lire sur cet emballage « *Notre meilleure* lasagne à la viande ». il s'agit donc clairement d'un singulier, et non d'une volonté ("européenne" ) d'utiliser « le nom du produit dans sa langue d'origine » à des fins commerciales. 

_Lasagne_ est un nom français, avec une flexion française (_une lasagne, des lasagnes_) et des emplois qui ont évolué et qui peuvent continuer à évoluer indépendamment des usages observés dans la langue d'origine du mot.


----------



## piet

La discussion, si je résume bien, tourne autour de savoir si l'on dit (en français) : je mange "de la lasagne" ou "des lasagnes".
Je vous ai dit que personnellement je mange "des lasagnes", car il y en a plusieurs dans un plat. Je mange "un cassoulet", "un waterzooi", "des quenelles de brochet", "des brochettes de scampi" (et non "de la quenelle", "de la brochette").
Franchement, en suivant votre raisonnement, vous devriez alors dire : "Je mange du spaghetto, puisque c'est le singulier de "spaghetti".
Quant aux industriels qui produisent "de la lasagne" plutôt que "des lasagnes" au motif sans doute que l'acheteur a peut-être peur de payer plus cher "des lasagnes" que "de la lasagne", qu'y puis-je ?


----------



## itka

Je suis bien d'accord avec Piet. Dans mon pays, seuls les touristes mangent _de la lasagne_ ! Mais on n'est pas loin de l'Italie et le singulier ne passe pas chez les gens d'ici.
Ce singulier d'ailleurs, me semble très comique, sachant qu'UNE lasagne est UNE pâte... si on est six à table, ça fait pas beaucoup par personne !

[...]


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon. La question était : 


> Alors, est-ce que le mot _lasagne_ apparaît *quelquefois *au singulier?


Réponse : Oui (*PRÉFÉRENCES PERSONNELLES MISES À PART*).
Bonsoir tout le monde.


----------



## CapnPrep

pointvirgule said:


> Réponse : Oui (*PRÉFÉRENCES PERSONNELLES MISES À PART*).


Au contraire, j'aurais dit, moi :


> Réponse : Oui (*PRÉFÉRENCES PERSONNELLES DES FRANCOPHONES — MÊME LES INDUSTRIELS ET LES TOURISTES — DE TOUTES LES RÉGIONS — MÊME LOIN DE L'ITALIE — PRISES EN COMPTE*).


----------



## geostan

L'emploi du singulier pour parler des mets italiens est assez fréquent au Canada, à l'imitation de l'anglais, tandis qu'en Europe, le pluriel est la norme.
Il en est de même pour les raviolis et les spaghettis.


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai toujours dit _*des* lasagne*s*_ sans que personne n'y trouve à redire autour de moi.

Un jour, une amie m'a présenté le texte d'une chanson qu'elle avait écrite. Y figurait le vers suivant :
_Elle lui fait de la lasagne._

Je dois dire que cela m'a surpris sur le moment.

Je suppose qu'elle n'avait pas inventé ce singulier. J'en conclus donc que certains francophones l'utilisent....tandis que je continue à utiliser exclusivement le pluriel. 
Je n'ai aucune idée des proportions mais je dirais quand même que le pluriel est majoritaire en français de France.


----------



## piet

CapnPrep said:


> On peut lire sur cet emballage « *Notre meilleure* lasagne à la viande ». il s'agit donc clairement d'un singulier, et non d'une volonté ("européenne" ) d'utiliser « le nom du produit dans sa langue d'origine » à des fins commerciales.
> 
> _Lasagne_ est un nom français, avec une flexion française (_une lasagne, des lasagnes_) et des emplois qui ont évolué et qui peuvent continuer à évoluer indépendamment des usages observés dans la langue d'origine du mot.



Pour vous dire le fond de ma pensée, je trouve logique qu'un industriel de l'alimentation inscrive (en français) "lasagne" sur une boîte de lasagnes surgelées.

En effet, s'il utilisait le pluriel, le consommateur pourrait s'imaginer que le paquet contient plusieurs conditionnements séparés de lasagne(s), un peu comme dans certains sachets Uncle Ben's ou lotte surgelée ou purée Mousseline.

On est là dans un emploi "générique" industriel, et plus culinaire du terme "lasagne(s)".

Cela étant, il est certain que le français du Canada subit l'influence de l'anglais, lequel à son tour subit celle des USA.

J'ai évoqué l'Europe, car nous trouvons de plus en plus de produits destinés à la vente dans toute l'UE sous le même emballage (c'est même écrit en grec, etc.). Il me semble donc logique, dans ce contexte, de privilégier comme marque (ou comme dénomination principale) le nom d'origine du mets, ici "lasagne" en italien, au pluriel.


----------



## Chimel

Par curiosité, je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil sur Marmiton.org, site bien connu des amateurs de cuisine où les internautes partagent leurs meilleures recettes.

Il y a 390 recettes de lasagnes! Dans la très grande majorité des cas, le titre de la recette est au pluriel, mais on trouve quelques recettes du genre "Lasagne bolognaise", par exemple.

En me basant sur cela et sur nos échanges, je pense donc qu'on peut répondre à la question posée en disant que le singulier n'est pas exclu (j'aurais tendance à penser qu'il gagne du terrain, mais c'est une impression subjective), mais que le pluriel reste largement dominant.


----------



## Nanon

CapnPrep said:


> _Lasagne_ est un nom français, avec une flexion française (_une lasagne, des lasagnes_)


C'est un nom français depuis très longtemps ! Toujours d'après le lien vers le CNRTL donné par CapnPrep :


> Étymol. et Hist. 1*. *_Ca _*1470 *(c'est moi qui souligne)[date du ms.] _lasaigne _« pâte  taillée en forme de ruban » (_Proverbes en rimes, _éd. G. Frank et D.  Miner, p. 54, LXVII, 536 : Qui fait crosetz, il fait lasaigne);  *<...>* Empr. à l'ital. _lasagna _« pâte en forme de ruban » (dep. fin xiiie s., Iacopone da Todi ds  Batt.).


Cette histoire "ancienne" et cette francisation de longue date semblent confirmer qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un "double pluriel franco-italien" dans _lasagnes_.

S'agissant d'autres plats de pâtes, il me semble que justement, les pâtes sont le plus souvent au pluriel dans l'usage français contemporain en France (et dans le reste de l'Europe ? Je vous laisse préciser.). Dans de vieux livres de recettes (français) datant par exemple de l'entre-deux guerres, on peut encore voir "du macaroni" au singulier. C'est une forme que je ne vois plus tellement aujourd'hui et que je n'aurais pas l'idée d'utiliser (mais on ne sait jamais...).


----------



## pointvirgule

Nanon said:


> Dans de vieux livres de recettes (français) datant par exemple de l'entre-deux guerres, on peut encore voir "du macaroni" au singulier.


(Je souligne.)
Intéressant comme toujours, Nanon, merci. Doit-on comprendre par là que le pluriel employé pour désigner les pâtes italiennes est un usage relativement récent et qu'avant la Seconde Guerre, le singulier était courant en France ?

Cela signifierait que le français canadien (et possiblement d'ailleurs) n'aurait pas inventé cet emploi au singulier sous l'influence de l'anglais -- et vous m'en verriez ravi (oli).


----------



## Nanon

Alors là, pointvirgule, tu vas m'obliger à aller regarder dans de vieilles éditions de "La cuisine de Tante Marie" . Ça tombe bien, j'ai une visite de famille à faire ce week-end, dans une maison où il y a justement ce genre de vieux grimoires . Je te répondrai de façon plus détaillée en rentrant , car il faudrait aussi que je vérifie pour les autres pâtes italiennes. Ce dont je me souviens, c'est que les temps de cuisson étaient incroyablement longs (bêrk  !) et que, dans ce livre ou dans un autre, "du macaroni" pour désigner un plat m'a toujours paru daté.

Ceci dit, pour un plat de nouilles (et donc pas pour les pâtes italiennes), je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir vu * "de la nouille", même dans un ouvrage ancien. C'est peut-être de là que vient le pluriel : de la confusion fréquente entre les nouilles et les pâtes, et du fait que les unes comme les autres étant séparables, la logique voudrait que le pluriel s'applique aux deux. Simple hypothèse .


----------



## Mnemosyne

Pas encore j'ai lu toutes les réponses (merci!) mais:



Chimel said:


> Mais ce pluriel n'apparaît pas clairement aux yeux d'un francophone: à première vue...
> Désolée, Chimel, j'ai pas exactement compris.  Qu'est-ce que vous voulez dire par ça?
> 
> Par exemple, pas mal d'écoles et d'associations viennent sonner aux portes pour vendre des lasagnes et remplir ainsi leurs caisses. Dans ce cas, on désigne bien l'objet "boîte en alu à mettre au four", et non les pâtes au pluriel, et donc on entend: "Vous voulez acheter des lasagnes?" "Oui, j'en prendrai *une* (deux, trois)..."


[...]


----------



## Chimel

Ce ne sont pas des vendeurs de porte à porte: ce sont les enfants de l'école, les scouts... [...]  Je voulais simplement dire par là que si on veut prendre le minimum, par sympathie, on va forcément dire: "Je prends *une* lasagne", au singulier, et pas "des lasagnes", auquel cas le gosse demanderait immanquablement "combien en voulez-vous?"

Mais c'est la même chose au magasin, bien entendu: "Rapporte-moi des lasagnes" est ambigu si on ne veut qu'un seul exemplaire de cet article.


----------



## VanPelt

Ne cherchez pas plus loin : c'est du Québécois.

J'étudie à l'université de Montréal et je suis en train de réviser pour l'examen du TECFÉE (test de certification en français écrit pour l'enseignement (oui, je sais, ca ne fait pas exactement "TECFÉE" )). Je fais les exercices sur le cahier officiel du TECFÉE et je viens de tomber sur " Julie mange de la lasagne". C'est un détail, mais je suis très attentif à ce genre de trucs en ce moment. Personnellement, j'ai fait une grimace . C'est tout à fait normal : c'est la première fois que j'entends ça. J'ai toujours dit "des lasagnes" et je n'ai jamais entendu personne d'autre que des québécois le dire au singulier. 

Bref, pas de débat à avoir : Les deux se valent.


----------

